

When Goliaths Roar - siruva07
http://blog.makespace.com/posts/when-goliaths-roar

======
Breefield
The second, less obvious billboard, "We store more paper than Dunder Miffline"
does add to the credibility of "the cloud" meaning digital documents which
need physical backups. Not to say MMS doesn't have it out for you, it just
wasn't acknowledged.

The boxpacks video is super cute, great job, clever concept.

~~~
divot
Having previously sent a C&D, it rings pretty hollow that MMS would pretend
MakeSpace wasn't on their radar. I think you're giving them too much of the
benefit of the doubt.

~~~
Breefield
Agreed

